
Porn industry exploits iPhone 4 feature - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/07/30/BU221ELOCK.DTL
======
ohashi
I admire those guys. Always innovating and trying all sorts of things.

Also I found a solution for the last bit about protecting kids. Don't buy your
kids a damn iPhone, get them the phone that just calls/texts people if you're
so concerned.

